# ANGEBOT DER WOCHE Ryobi Elektrische Multirolle AD 100 HP-EX



## Stollenwerk (2. November 2007)

*ANGEBOT DER WOCHE *
*Gültig von 02.11. bis 09.11.2007*
*Ryobi Elektrische Multirolle AD 100 HP-EX* 
(nur solange Vorrat reicht)











*RYOBI ELEKTRISCHE MULTIROLLEN*
*NORWEGEN & CO.*
*SCHLUSS MIT DER QUÄLEREI*
Diese RYOBI Rollen tragen dazu bei, das Tiefseefischen zu revolutionieren. Seit über 30 Jahren gehört RYOBI zu den größten japanischen Angelgeräteherstellern. RYOBI ist seit jeher weltweit führend beim Bau so genannter POWER REELS (elektrisch angetriebene Angelrollen) und hat diese Technologie heute soweit perfektioniert, dass sie für viele Angler erschwinglich geworden sind. Bauen Sie auf diese Erfahrung! 

ELEKTRISCHE PROFI POWER REEL
Seit Jahren beliebt bei Berufsfischern und Charterbootkapitänen aufgrund der monströsen Schnurfassung und der gigantischen Einzugskraft von bis zu 30 kg. LCD Anzeige in Meter und ausgereifte Komponenten zeichnen diese Maschine aus, die bei sehr großen Tiefen zum Einsatz kommt.
Fazit: Elektrische Rolle für extreme Tiefen.
Merkmale: Stabiles Composite-Gehäuse, 3 Edelstahl-Kugellager, 1 Nadellager, automatische Schnurführung, Getriebe aus Messing und Stahl, 11 Einzugsgeschwindigkeiten, starke Sternbremse, Einzugsgeschwindigkeit von 80 bis 140 Meter pro Minute, Einzugskraft 30 kg.
Lieferung: Rolle incl. ELEC-Pack (Akku 12V/7AH, Ladegerät, Stromverbindungskabel, Tasche und deutschsprachige Bedienungsanleitung)

*Dieses Angebot ist gültig vom 02.11.2007 bis zum 09.11.2007. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Bestellungen werden nach dem Datum + Uhrzeit des Bestelleingangs berücksichtigt und vergeben. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht . Der am 02.11.2007 zur Verfügung stehende Vorrat beträgt 1 St. *


Hier gehts zum Shop


----------

